# RCN Pressures TiVo for Apps



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

I just found this post on Zatz Not Funny that RCN has put pressure on TiVo for more apps:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-07/rcn-pressures-tivo-for-more-apps-spotify-twitter-facebook/

RCN said they can't give specifics but that they have seen the apps. Which tie into: Social Networking, Music, and Games


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It's pretty funny that RCN is the one putting pressure on Tivo to add more apps because RCN has banned the Netflix,Amazon,Hulu (and even Blockbuster) apps. 

That being said, I don't really understand the value of having Facebook and Twitter apps on my TV. Do people really use social networking this way?


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

NO apps! just more stuff to slow it down


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I wouldnt mind a built in weather app where i can check it quick...


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

I would love the Spotify App, Virgin UK has it! 

Would be cool if there was some sort of Shazam functionality.

Vudu with HDX would be great.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> RCN has banned the Netflix,Amazon,Hulu (and even Blockbuster) apps.


Do we know they've "banned" them, or is it merely a licensing thing? RCN would have to have an agreement with Netflix, etc, to provide those apps, wouldn't they?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

SullyND said:


> Do we know they've "banned" them, or is it merely a licensing thing? RCN would have to have an agreement with Netflix, etc, to provide those apps, wouldn't they?


Why would they? RCN isn't providing the content. I would think the licensing deal is with Tivo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I wouldnt mind a built in weather app where i can check it quick...


The funny thing is that TiVo used to have a weather app about 5 years ago, back in the Series 2 days. It was removed when TiVo and Yahoo's partnership expired. The sad thing is that in all that time Yahoo never took down the web page associated with it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is RCN a cable company? I thought there was some sort of cable wide (because of cable card?) ban on OTT (over the top) services.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

RCN is a cable company


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

The sad thing is that TiVo could have plenty of simple apps available if they'd done a better job of fostering their apps ecosystem under the old SDK. I hope they've learned from the experience and the success of open app ecosystems other devices.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

RCN would need to strike a licensing deal with Netflix which is probably not allowed because of Netflix agreements with the studios.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

sbiller said:


> RCN would need to strike a licensing deal with Netflix which is probably not allowed because of Netflix agreements with the studios.


Why? Because RCN is the one providing the box?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Why? Because RCN is the one providing the box?


Correct. Some more background on RCN.

Netflix's Path Into MSOs Becomes Clearer

Dan Rayburn provided a reasonable analysis of the situation here as well.

Multiple Cable Operators Say They Are Not In Talks With Netflix To Bundle Services


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

We also know that Epix is coming to TiVo and Epix is geared specifically towards MSOs. There was the following comment in the Light Reading article I linked in my previous post,



> Even with Starz out of the streaming picture, I wonder if Netflix's deal with EPIX, signed in Aug. 2010, has similar provisions that would prevent Netflix from being on a leased cable box. Netflix's deal with Epix already prevents Netflix from offering those titles until 90 days after they debut on its linear channel, so perhaps that helps. Just not sure.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sbiller said:


> We also know that Epix is coming to TiVo and Epix is geared specifically towards MSOs. There was the following comment in the Light Reading article I linked in my previous post,


Epix is useless to Comcast customers since Comcast refuses to provide Epix. That's why I don't care about that or HBO2Go since Comcast blocks that on all devices that connect to a TV (except Xbox).


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

morac said:


> That's why I don't care about that or HBO2Go since Comcast blocks that on all devices that connect to a TV (except Xbox).


Comcast does not block HBO2Go from my Sony GoogleTV Box.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Netflix licensing is what is keeping Netflix off of MSO-provided boxes. This was confirmed back when Charter signed on with Tivo. Charter said they wanted to provide Netflix, but that required a Charter-Netflix licensing agreement which they have not been able to do yet.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

How about an app that could play DIVX and MKV files from a USB device? Every other piece of hardware I own that has an HDMI port and a USB port can do this.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

SullyND said:


> Do we know they've "banned" them, or is it merely a licensing thing? RCN would have to have an agreement with Netflix, etc, to provide those apps, wouldn't they?


I always assumed it was because RCN wants us to spend money on their On Demand rather than Netflix, etc.


----------



## ade333 (Jun 2, 2012)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I always assumed it was because RCN wants us to spend money on their On Demand rather than Netflix, etc.


unless they could find a way to pick up a cut of the Netflix sub? If they brought Netflix X number of net new subscribers I would think they were entitled to a cut.


----------



## ade333 (Jun 2, 2012)

morac said:


> Epix is useless to Comcast customers since Comcast refuses to provide Epix. That's why I don't care about that or HBO2Go since Comcast blocks that on all devices that connect to a TV (except Xbox).


all this pissing between companies does nothing but annoy the consumers. these guys all need to keep their eye on the prize


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

Both Galleon and JavaHMO had a weather api function. But the weather channel discontinued the free XML feed and issued a new .api network that developers have to shell out alot of money to insert into their products. The feature went dead early Feb 2012 nationwide.


----------



## rcnman (Mar 4, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> It's pretty funny that RCN is the one putting pressure on Tivo to add more apps because RCN has banned the Netflix,Amazon,Hulu (and even Blockbuster) apps.
> 
> That being said, I don't really understand the value of having Facebook and Twitter apps on my TV. Do people really use social networking this way?


You can read this thread for some reference regarding blockbuster and Netflix here @ RCN. As you will see we are all for Hulu and Netflix, but getting rights is a different story.

http://www.broadbandreports.com/for...uster-going-away-on-RCN-TIVO-s-and-All-TiVo-s

-Jason Nealis


----------

